# Lightoleer 5” LED retro kit



## Floorit (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know if Lightoleer make a 5” led retro kit for their commercial recessed lights. To be clear, there is no metal cylinder, only a frame and the lamp socket connected to a whip. Standard retro kits ( including Lightoleer 5” residential 😫) will not work as the screw in adapter would be left exposed in the ceiling. I have 5” frames in place in a existing drywall ceiling. I see they have a 6” but don’t see a 5” listed. Any ideas?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The last time I did this with the Liteolier frames, the frames were the die cast type and I broke up the frames and removed them from below then used wafer type replacements. At least you know you don't need to worry much about clearance. The ones I removed were the six inch type.


----------

